# As Winter Turns To Spring...(Vivaldi's Four Seasons)



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

Here is some background on Vivaldi's Four Seasons as well as video of two contrasting performances. I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on these performances.

http://www.timothyjuddviolin.com/2012/03/01/as-winter-turns-to-spring/


----------

